# Tools für DVD Fotoshow



## Gladiator6 (17. Oktober 2005)

Hi

Es gibt verschiedene Tools, mit welchen man eine Foto Diashow erstellen kann und anschliessend auf DVD brennen kann.

Ich suche nun ein Programm, mit welchem man genau dies kann. Nur:

Ich möchte eine DVD mit Menu erstellen, einerseits soll man dann dort ein Video auswählen können, und als 2. die Diashow. Mit welchem Tool kann ich das am besten realisieren?
Am besten wäre ein Tool, das einem eine Diashow erstellt und anschliessend als Video speichert, so dass man dann beides als Videos brennen kann.


----------



## unomuse (18. Oktober 2005)

Adobe Encore DVD - Geniales Programm für jegliche on-DVD-Präsentation. Die Benutzeroberfläche ist zunächst etwas gewöhnungbedürftig, was sich aber schnell gibt, wenn man ein wenig in den umfangreichen Hilfen herumstöbert.


----------



## Gladiator6 (18. Oktober 2005)

Super. Vielleicht kannst du mir ja ungefähr erklären, wie ich eine Fotoshow mit Encore realisieren kann.


----------



## axn (18. Oktober 2005)

Guten Abend!

DVD Lab ist nicht ganz so teuer...http://www.mediachance.com/dvdlab/
..und es gibt doch solche Authoring-Tools auch in diesen Nero Paketen und in ganz vielen anderen kostengünstigen Anwendungen integriert und die sind meist auch einfacher zu erlernen und vollkommen ausreichend wenn es um recht einfache Projekte geht... Einfach mal googeln.


mfg

axn


----------



## Gladiator6 (19. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe sowohl DVD Lab als auch Encore schon benutzt. Meine Frage ist eher, wie ich die Fotoshow mache. Das Menu erstellen ist kein Problem,


----------



## axn (19. Oktober 2005)

Gute Tag!

Eine Assistenz-Funktion für Diashows gibt es in Encore nicht. Wie es bei DVD-Lab ist weiß ich nicht.
Grundsätzlich gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Für eine nicht-navigierbare Diashow genügt das Schneiden der Bilder in einem Schnittprogramm und die Wiedergabe als Video.
Interaktiv gehts einfach über Menüs. Die Dauer eines Menüs kannst du ja festlegen und damit die "Diarate". Sollte ein ungeduldiger schneller voran gehen dürfen, kannst du [Vor] und wahlweise natürlich auch [Zurück] Buttons anlegen und mit ein wenig Kreativität bei der Verknüpfung auch die Option für das Abschalten des automatischen Weiterlaufes anbieten...

mfg

axn


----------



## Gladiator6 (19. Oktober 2005)

Vielen Dank!

Ich denke eher an die 1. Möglichkeit. Dass ich die von Hand einfügen könnte ist mir schon klar, aber ich habe ca. 400 Fotos die in eine Diashow sollen und habe eigentlich keinen Bock, jedes Foto von Hand einzufügen und den Übergangseffekt festzulegen. Gibt es Tools, wo man nur di Fotos einfügen muss (alle auswählen) und dann noch die Übergangseffekte einstellen kann?


----------



## axn (19. Oktober 2005)

Guten Abend!

Spontan fällt mir keine Möglichkeit ein, automatisch Übergangseffekte zwischen Clips anzuwenden. Es bleibt wahrscheinlich nur 400 mal drag and drop.
Ich würde aber überlegen ob ein Effekt gerade zwischen 400 Einzelbildern wirklich Sinn macht: Bei den ersten 10 Bildern findet mancheiner diese Spielerei noch interessant, aber irgendwann wird es langweilig und am Ende gar als störend empfunden.
Ohne Effekt kannst du die Bilder sicherlich in jedem gängigen Schnittprogramm aber auf jeden Fall mit Adobe Premiere zusammenhängend importieren, und über die Programmeinstellungen die Standartdauer für importierte Standbilder festlegen.

mfg

axn


----------



## Gladiator6 (19. Oktober 2005)

Genau das habe ich mich auch gefragt, ob die Übergänge nicht mit der Zeit störend werden. Ich werde es mal ausprobieren, auf jeden Fall danke für den Tip! Mit Adobe Premiere ists wohl am einfachstene, das Video welches ich noch auf die gleiche DVD brennen möchte habe ich auch mit dem geschnitten.


----------



## unomuse (21. Oktober 2005)

In Encore geht es am besten und schnellsten, wenn man die Bilder vorher in die richtige größe bringt. Also am besten mal die Stapelverarbeitung von Photoshop aktivieren und alle Bilder auf 720x567 und 72dpi bringen. In Encore einen Ordner anlegen, dort alle Fotos als Asset importieren und sie dann alle auswählen und in ein Schnittfenster ziehen. Es wird gefragt wie lange die Bilder stehn sollen, ich empfehle 3 Sek. und dann läuft es auch schon. Da muss man nicht 400mal draggen und muss auch vorher kein Video zusammenschneiden und hat automatisch Kapitelmarken zum weiterspringen. Außerdem würde ich empfehlen bei 400 Bilder, diese zu unterteilen in beispielsweise acht Diashows, die Du im Menü auswählen kannst. Du kannst sie ja dann auch so verknüpfen das sie hintereinander abgespielt werden aber somit hat man die Möglichkeit auch mal schnell zu Bild 400 zu gehen.


----------



## axn (21. Oktober 2005)

Guten Abend!

Ok, das klingt noch besser. Eine ganz kleine Anmerkung zu der Bemaßung der Bilder erlaub ich mir aber noch, mancheiner denkt nämlich doch nicht dran...
Mit quadratischen Pixeln (nicht jedes Consumer-Bildbearbeitungstool erlaubt eine Anpassung des Pixelseitenverhältnisses) sind 768x576 nötig. 720x576 nur bei 1:1,067!

mfg

axn


----------



## unomuse (21. Oktober 2005)

Absolut richtig.
Aber nicht jedes Bildbearbeitungstool hat eine so tolle Stapelverarbeitung wie Photoshop.  

Man kann sich das Ändern der Bildgrößen auch schenken . Encore passt sie proportional automatisch an. Sind die Bilder jedoch zu groß und es sind mehr als 10 Stück, gerät Encore sehr sehr schnell ins Stocken.


----------



## PhPhil (7. April 2007)

Ich habe eine Frage genau dazu...

Ich will auch ein DVD-Menü machen, allerdings sollte es bei mir einige möglichkeiten geben.
Es geht um ein Theaterstück, das in 12 Szenen unterteilt ist. im Hauptmenü kann man unter "Film anschauen", "Szenenauswahl", "Diashow" und "Bilder anschauen" auswählen...
ich hab Adobe Encore DVD 1.0 und bekomm das mit den Dias nicht so hin 
Die "Diashow" soll in dem oben besagten 3 sekunden die Bilder wechseln.
Bei "Bilder anschauen" soll man sie manuell auswählen können. 
Außerdem wäre es gut, wenn man in der Diashow nicht nur eines weiter oder zurück machen könnte, sondern eine ganze szene springen könnte...
(Frage zum Beitrag von onmouse: was ist ein Schnittfenster) 

Ich hoffe ihr versteht, was ich brauche.
Ich kenn mich ganz gut mit Photoshop aus und hab damit auch mein layout gemacht, allerdings hab ich nicht so viel Zeit mich mit Encore auseinander zu setzen....
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei anfängergerecht helfen...
VIELEN VIELEN DANK


----------



## flako (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo. Habe die Frage erst jetzt gesehen und weiß nicht, ob das überhauot noch aktuell ist...
Aber eine Slideshow kann man mit DVDit von Sonic extrem einfach erstellen. Erst die Bilder auswählen und dann die Länge des Übergangeffektes einstellen. Das wars.

Ich bin aber aus einem anderen Grund auf diese Frage gestoßen.
Ich würde gern ein DVD Menü erstellen, das eine handvoll Filme zur Auswahl hat. Von diesen sollte man bestimmte einzelne Filme auswählen können, die dann in der ausgewählten Reihenfolge abgespielt werden sollen.

Welche Software kann das?


----------

